

Startup Pricing Study at MIT Sloan - mitmads
http://entrepreneurship.mit.edu/blog/mitmadsmitedu/startup-pricing-study-mit-sloan

======
mitmads
Looking for: \- Funded (angel or VC) \- Has been earning positive revenues for
1-3 years

For a pricing study that will be produce useful results for Startups.

